# Teaching in Abu Dubai



## geek84 (Jan 24, 2016)

Good Afternoon

I am thinking of moving to Abu Dubai for a short period of time in the next few years, and find a job in teaching English to non English individuals.

Is there a demand for teachers to teach English in Dubai and other UAE places?


What is the best way to approach this? Would it be better if I speak to a recruitment agency here in the UK first?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------

